# Found me a nice hole on Google Earth. Check out my catch!



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

These are the biggest bluegill I have personally caught.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Holy crap dude my property isn't posted!
I hope your not a hunter.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

But I SUCK! Haven't gotten a deer in over 20 years! And I would never take a gun on possible private property. No way. I do respect the properties I go onto. If they are groomed and any sign of life, I stay away.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Carpeater said:


> But I SUCK! Haven't gotten a deer in over 20 years! And I would never take a gun on possible private property. No way. I do respect the properties I go onto. If they are groomed and any sign of life, I stay away.



NICE, but,,, Sooner-or-later, the MAN will take EVERYTHING YOU OWN!
Maybe you shouldn't have posted the 'FACE' pic? 
Good Luck!

Are you saying that you HUNTED for 20 YEARS and never got a deer? 
Where you from? You Hunt near what city????


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

I used to hunt in Clay West Virginia and came home with a buck for many years, but with kids, work, football baseball and marching band practices, I never have the time. Most years I only go to public hunting grounds and like everything public in Ohio, its over hunted. My son and I barely even see squirrels when its that season. Someday when the kids are all grown up and if I can still walk (lol) hunting will take a higher priority.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,, KIDS TOO?
Bummer you didn't say WHERE?


I felt sorry for ya,,,,,,,,,,,
(I was gonna give ya LL's of my #1 favorite squirrel/ bow hunting spot!)


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Posted or not, groomed or not thats trespassing. Someone owns it and unless you have permission i think it is total disrespect. You go to all the trouble to find the ponds why not take a lil extra work and find out who owns it and get permission. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

racn3636 said:


> posted or not, groomed or not thats trespassing. Someone owns it and unless you have permission i think it is total disrespect. You go to all the trouble to find the ponds why not take a lil extra work and find out who owns it and get permission.
> 
> 
> Posted using outdoor hub campfire


+1............


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Brunswick Ohio. How about you?


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

racn3636 said:


> Posted or not, groomed or not thats trespassing. Someone owns it and unless you have permission i think it is total disrespect. You go to all the trouble to find the ponds why not take a lil extra work and find out who owns it and get permission.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's amazing that when someone posts something on here how quickly they are ran down for it. You people should stop treating others like crap on here. Guess what??? You're not perfect either. I get on Google Maps and look for new spots all the time. If I am asked to leave I do..not a problem. Anyway good job on the fish. Don't worry about these so called nice people on here and keep doing what your doing...There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks...I changed my post to keep the riff raff down. I actually do try to find the owners and I have made a couple good friends that way I explain how I came upon the property and explain to them that I have used fishing to maintain sobriety for over two years now. Many of the places I have a deal that I bring a garbage bag and pick up any trash surrounding the pond. Also....I actually asked my brother in law that is a lawyer, and he said if there is not a posting on the property, then you cannot get in trouble with trespassing unless you're vandalizing property. He also said "play at your own risk" LOL


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh...and we tried hunting Findley area, and over on the east side. We have only used shotgun but my 12 y/o boy is talking me into crossbows!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

rklagstad said:


> It's amazing that when someone posts something on here how quickly they are ran down for it. You people should stop treating others like crap on here. Guess what??? You're not perfect either. I get on Google Maps and look for new spots all the time. If I am asked to leave I do..not a problem. Anyway good job on the fish. Don't worry about these so called nice people on here and keep doing what your doing...There's nothing wrong with it.


Lol.. and that reply leads me to believe you don't own any property of any acreage. I've never felt the need to "post" my property unitl now.
Anyhow, this is a fishing forum so I'll go away now saying nice gills, despite the fact you did poach them.


----------



## Carpeater (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry all. I would remove this post if I knew how.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

be careful with it. personally, I don't think I'd want to take the risk of getting chased out with a shotgun. I still far too young to die. next time you should find the owner and ask first. I'm sure someone whould let you fish.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, KIDS TOO?
> Bummer you didn't say WHERE?
> 
> 
> ...


I hit Mosquito on Thursday...beautiful day...a few fish...but where the hell did you move "OUR" stump???


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The biggest problem I see here is misidentified fishlol Well, I guess you're half right. 

Google Earth(and other maps) are fantastic tools to find new spots, but as others have said, you gotta watch where you fish sometimes as it may be private(which doesn't mean you can't fish it, just gotta ask as you and others have said).


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam not going to pass judgement on you, non of us on here are perfect, I commend you on your sobriety and being involved with your kids,don't wait till they are grown to hunt, some of the best time spent with my sons has been hunting, do your homework, there are some decent public hunting areas around.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassturd84 (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree these guys need to lighten up. I always say if you're catching 5-6 lb bass, you probably shouldn't be there. I always respect someone else's property and leave it cleaner than when I came. Always cpr so I can comeback to a good spawn of fish next year, have released many mount worthy fish just because they weren't mine to keep. Besides if he's the one breaking the law he already knows the consequences, that's why you always take cheap gear


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

bassturd84 said:


> i agree these guys need to lighten up.


+1.........


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

nice fisheses


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

people one here complain when other people ask them for spots.......and then they complain when you find your own spots....dam shame people dont have anythig better to do then bash people for 1)finding a spot 2)catching some damn good fish. theyre just jealous


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

big events said:


> +1.........


Thats a fine line you walk there sir.. You are seemingly advocating trespassing here yet in another thread you are cheering a vigilante death sentence for petty thievery? Interesting. I know I know, I need to lighten up!


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

No. People do not need to lighten up. Potentially how many weekends or how much overtime did the owner of this property have to work? How many sacrifices did he have to make in his daily routine for a piece of property he could call his own just so some one else could come in without permission and reap the benefits of private property? There should be no "nice fish. Glad you didn't get caught." Let's stop condoning this kind of behavior from our peers. There should be more "Nice fish. Do you realize that they were all taken illegally? What you are bragging about doing is called poaching, trespassing and is nothing short of criminal!" Just my opinion. And no, I don't have private water to fish so I just trudge along with the masses on public areas and make the best of it.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> next time you should find the owner and ask first. I'm sure someone whould let you fish.


You are growing into a respectable young man!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

P-NUT said:


> No. People do not need to lighten up. Potentially how many weekends or how much overtime did the owner of this property have to work?


Probably not much for the property originally posted. Looks like a corporate pond. They probably don't have to walk to far to find a lawn mower if it is the one I think it is. The problem is probably more with the insurance. I have untouched ponds with good bass in my neighborhood that we can't fish due to the insurance cost. All access is restricted, even to nearby homeowners.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

P-NUT said:


> No. People do not need to lighten up. Potentially how many weekends or how much overtime did the owner of this property have to work? How many sacrifices did he have to make in his daily routine for a piece of property he could call his own just so some one else could come in without permission and reap the benefits of private property? There should be no "nice fish. Glad you didn't get caught." Let's stop condoning this kind of behavior from our peers. There should be more "Nice fish. Do you realize that they were all taken illegally? What you are bragging about doing is called poaching, trespassing and is nothing short of criminal!" Just my opinion. And no, I don't have private water to fish so I just trudge along with the masses on public areas and make the best of it.


I agree completely. I heard of a guy who used some of this twisted logic. He stole firewood(dead of night) from one of his own neighbor's wood pile. When the guy caught him and threatened to call the cops, he said simply-"Didn't look like you were using it!" Don't let "twisted logic" get you arrested. Trespassing on private property is against the law! Taking fish or game-or anything- from that property is stealing. Plain and simple! In some states, no fence, no signs, means go for it! Not in OHIO!


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Steel Cranium said:


> Probably not much for the property originally posted. Looks like a corporate pond. They probably don't have to walk to far to find a lawn mower if it is the one I think it is. The problem is probably more with the insurance. I have untouched ponds with good bass in my neighborhood that we can't fish due to the insurance cost. All access is restricted, even to nearby homeowners.


Interesting, I wonder if that's why no fishing signs(along with boating, swimming and skating) are posted in my neighborhood ponds.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

This is one topic that get's me fired up.

I don't understand why some people think it's OK just to walk on to someone's property, (that they may have worked very hard for most of there life to own), and fish/hunt ect.. without permission and think that's OK?

Even Daniel Boon treated the land and it's people with respect.

Would you just walk into someone's house and eat from their refrigerator just because the front door wasn't locked and you were hungry?

But these same people are the first to complain when it happens to them.

It is easy to just ASK, works for me most of the time, only been turned down by the ones that have had people rip down there signs and abuse their land.

Keep it up and we will all lose in the end.

Pickup after your self and treat all land private or not like you would if you owned it.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

+1


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

big events said:


> Interesting, I wonder if that's why no fishing signs(along with boating, swimming and skating) are posted in my neighborhood ponds.


Probably. If you have a homeowner's association, a good portion of your payment goes to the general insurance of the common grounds, which includes the ponds. If I had a pond on my own property, I would be insured additionally as well since someone could sneak in, fall in, sue for me not making it obvious enough that they shouldn't be on your property. I wouldn't want to take a chance with the legal system. 

Our homeowner's association board is the same way - have a big enough policy to cover us and it's not cheap since it is easy to drown. I have asked for a day or two per year were residents can pay to fish these untouched ponds, with funds going to the neighborhood (purchase mulch, flowers around the entrance ways, pond side improvements, etc.) or charity. They can't allow that due to insurance.


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Steel Cranium said:


> Probably. If you have a homeowner's association, a good portion of your payment goes to the general insurance of the common grounds, which includes the ponds. If I had a pond on my own property, I would be insured additionally as well since someone could sneak in, fall in, sue for me not making it obvious enough that they shouldn't be on your property. I wouldn't want to take a chance with the legal system.
> 
> Our homeowner's association board is the same way - have a big enough policy to cover us and it's not cheap since it is easy to drown. I have asked for a day or two per year were residents can pay to fish these untouched ponds, with funds going to the neighborhood (purchase mulch, flowers around the entrance ways, pond side improvements, etc.) or charity. They can't allow that due to insurance.


damn, yeah im part of a HOA (never again) and my ponds look amazing too....what kind of questions should i bring up at meetings? it would be expensive to allow fishing?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

big events said:


> damn, yeah im part of a HOA (never again) and my ponds look amazing too....what kind of questions should i bring up at meetings? it would be expensive to allow fishing?


Seems to me you need to have those wishing to fish sign a permission slip much like what is printed in the hunting regs booklet. Prior to last year the permission slip used to quote the applicable sections of the Ohio Revised code that cover this. Those sections are still on the books, but now the slip says simply - 

In accepting this permit, I agree to assume and release the landowner from any or all liability for personal injuries, property damage, or for the loss of life or property resulting from, or in any way connected with the issuance of this permit.

In legal terms I believe it is what is called a "hold harmless" agreement.


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

+1 
I also think they should do it just like hunting permission letters.
I'm also a recovering alcoholic and disabled but I know to ask permission.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought this site was based on ethical sportsman or sportsperson. Allowing this thread to continue is just condoning the actions of the poster. As well as agitating the ethical sportsmen or sportsperson. It is not what I thought OGF promotes !


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

fakebait said:


> I thought this site was based on ethical sportsman or sportsperson. Allowing this thread to continue is just condoning the actions of the poster. As well as agitating the ethical sportsmen or sportsperson. It is not what I thought OGF promotes !


probably because nothing has gotten out of hand yet.


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> probably because nothing has gotten out of hand yet.


Yes I agree, this is a place for all people to voice there mind killing threads because you don't agree with the OP is just as bad in the opposite way.

As long as it doesn't go to far into plain out right fighting all views is the freedom that ogf I believe stands for.

even though some take it to far from time to time that's why we are in a country were we can have openly different views without going missing in the middle of the night.

And hopefully the OP and others have learned from this thread, they are probably great folks other than (In my opinion) have this fault with respecting property.

Hey I google map also but always ask first if I can't find anyone to ask I don't go on the property, but that is only how I handle it.

If you want to trespass and face prosecution that's your choice, even if it is bad for all of us in the long run.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

big events said:


> damn, yeah im part of a HOA (never again) and my ponds look amazing too....what kind of questions should i bring up at meetings? it would be expensive to allow fishing?


Maybe try by suggesting having a couple of charity kids day outings and if they turn out well then hit them up to at least let the home owners that pay for it use what they pay upkeep on. Along with a no fault clause in your contract to keep them from the fear of a lawsuit.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

